# Savage Take Off - 308 Win, Fluted, Threaded



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This came straight off the Savage 10 FCP I just picked up - never fired.

- 308 Win
- 24" Fluted
- 1:11.25 twist with 5R rifling
- 5/8x24 threads with cap.
- Standard/small shank

$150 TYD


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Barrel is SOLD!


----------

